# OMG my sterbai cories spawned!



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

I only have a pair of them too, that I got from Frank's. I was frantic about transporting the eggs into a breeding box (in another room) and ended up losing 3/5 eggs lol. They fell into the gravel. But I think I have a pretty good current for them right now. The output nozzle of the canister is indirectly pushing water through it.

I'm going to try to do without methylene blue and see if they hatch. (I don't even have an air pump!) SO EXCITED.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Congrats and good luck.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey, nice. What kind of setup do you have on the other tank? The usually either laid them on a mop head or breeding cone or right against the glass. I've never seen mine breed, but even if they did, they cardinals would have eaten them before I even get a chance to see them.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks!!

I just have them in a 15g "breeding tank" with a pair of breeding L144s and tahitian moon sand, a fluval C3 HOB... I have started using indian almond leaves recently! That might have something to do with it.
There are almost no plants in there for easy cleanup, they laid the eggs on the glass!
I almost wasn't expecting them to breed because I've had them for <2 months.

Yeah! I'm not sure if they know not to breed with tetras in the tank or if they do and all the eggs just get eaten. They were in a community tank with tetras before!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Ah, I think it might have been the almond leaves too. You have any idea what you're going to feed them when they hatch?
I used to have liquid fry food. Frozen baby brime shrimps is another good source. I usually buy a small bag and mix it will some water and freeze them in a mini icecub tray. They I store the icecub and just drop one in per day.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

That's a good idea with the brine shrimps. I'll start them off with infusoria since that's what I have for my plecos right now and they are so easy!

If all goes well with the eggs, I'll give the parents their own tank


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

congrats! I dont have much experience on this, since the only time I managed to get cory fry is when they were already at juvi stage before I noticed....so im sure a lot died off since I didnt feed proper foods.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Congratulations! We want pictures!


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Hitch said:


> congrats! I dont have much experience on this, since the only time I managed to get cory fry is when they were already at juvi stage before I noticed....so im sure a lot died off since I didnt feed proper foods.


That's really lucky! How many juvies survived? My bf suggested next time I should try leaving them on the glass... but everything we've read suggests they will be eaten lol.



characinfan said:


> Congratulations! We want pictures!


I have some pics here
first with flash, 2nd without, and then pictures of what I think were larger older eggs (4x the size) that the cories ate the embryo out of... leaving the shell. It seemed to have the same translucent texture that the eggs had. It was reaaaally weird. I left it and later it was eaten some more.

Does it look like sterbai eggs? I do have 3 pandas, but I don't think any of them are males.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

missindifferent said:


> That's really lucky! How many juvies survived? My bf suggested next time I should try leaving them on the glass... but everything we've read suggests they will be eaten lol.


From the hints and tips I picked up from local cory breeders, sterbai have a habit of eating their own eggs. So I think you did the right thing. 
You should send a PM to Bwhiskered if you have any question(s). I don't know if he has any experience with Sterbai, but he is the best corry and pleco breeder I have ever meet in Ontario.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Pretty sure I'll have to PM Bwhiskered some time... this afternoon when I woke up I noticed that 1 egg had fungus (today's the 3rd day), but I was already late for class so I didn't have time to research what to do... when I came home, the others were also covered in fungus...

I read someone online say not to throw away fungused eggs, because they still hatched for him. I'm going to keep them and see what happens. I did throw away the one with the most fungus though. And added some salt to the tank. Don't have anything to lose now! lol


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

oh well, things usually don't work very smoothly the first time around. Keep your fingers cross. Not sure if it's a good idea, but maybe having a bottle of melafix at hand might be good.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I usually use alder cones to help fight egg fungus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Yup, it's ok, there were only a few eggs.  Yeah, I think I'm going to get some melafix/methylene blue or such.
My L144 eggs have hatched so I still have babies to take care of soon lolol.

Thanks for the tip matti2uude! I bought some leopard frog plecos from tobalman a few days ago and he gave me some alder cones. I put a piece of almond leaf next to the cory eggs, but thought it might be obstructing water flow. I'll have a better setup next time!


----------

